# Weekends?



## grant7 (9 April 2022)

Hi ! Im new to stocks - basic question !
Been setting up account a few days now Ive just learnt you cant buy stocks on a weekend.  So strange to me with everything else 24/7
Question is say silver metal value price - goes up over a weekend.  eg In crypto world the silver backed crypto went up 1%
But the ASX is closed so the silver backed stock doesnt move.
There is sales offered in the trading platform from friday COB at the old price - but I understand/think I cant buy anything till monday ?
So monday morning would everything go up in price 'instantly' when opens ?

thanks !
Grant


----------



## qldfrog (9 April 2022)

yes, there is a bit of price adjustment reflecting demand offer for normal shares.
So expect for example your silver miner to go up but maybe not in the exact move mirroring the commodity. 
For commodities ETFs etc, the open price will / should reflect whatever the commodity instant price is..for example ETFs etc will jump straight to reflect changes.
Hope my confused explanations help you


----------



## Knobby22 (7 May 2022)

grant7 said:


> Hi ! Im new to stocks - basic question !
> Been setting up account a few days now Ive just learnt you cant buy stocks on a weekend.  So strange to me with everything else 24/7
> Question is say silver metal value price - goes up over a weekend.  eg In crypto world the silver backed crypto went up 1%
> But the ASX is closed so the silver backed stock doesnt move.
> ...



Hi Grant.
At the start of the day there would be an auction that would set the price. That is people put in prices they want to buy and others sell and a middle price is reached. 

You can buy off the market in certain products but I would recommend punting on the horses instead. Much more fun and more likely to win.


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

grant7 said:


> Hi ! Im new to stocks - basic question !
> Been setting up account a few days now Ive just learnt you cant buy stocks on a weekend.  So strange to me with everything else 24/7
> Question is say silver metal value price - goes up over a weekend.  eg In crypto world the silver backed crypto went up 1%
> But the ASX is closed so the silver backed stock doesnt move.
> ...



 at the start of trading the price MIGHT snap UP or DOWN   depending on the average price of buyers and sellers  ( of those shares )

 BUT those selling/buyer prices might be influenced  by futures contracts movement over the weekend ( OR the number of contract orders placed in the market , that AREN'T genuine desires to sell/buy , such a practice is illegal but only a few  ever get punished , and they are generally the smaller folk )

 BTW those sudden changes ( often temporary ) are neither totally good or bad  , and MAYBE useful for you .. say you put a price in to buy  5 cents below Friday's close  , and wait for the market to settle , say 30 minutes  if the market moves the other way you can cancel the order and look for opportunities elsewhere ( obviously  you can use a similar tactic if selling a share you hold )

 cheers 

 good luck


----------



## 3 hound (7 May 2022)

I thought a lot of share trading these days (by the big firms at least)  was automated??


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

well the ETF 'market makers ' are very likely to be , there are some that  are running HFT strategies ( even some relatively small independents )

 but me personally no thanks  , i had a hobby with computers for several years  and can realize how wrong the systems can go , and how the stupidest things can cause them to go badly 

 one had problems when a hard drive cable started to degrade ,( actually it was the shielding on the cable ) , another developed problems  when a new DVD-burner was installed  and the radiation/RF was interfering with the system  RAM  during burning tasks

 now if i left these alone unsupervised  , how long would it be before i detected the issues and investigated the anomalies

 sometimes watching odd patterns  and spotting an opportunity is enough


----------

